# Lokale Beckhoff PLC mit CoDeSys Programmieren?!



## MikeJ (9 Januar 2012)

Hi,

kann ich die Lokale Soft SPS von Beckhoff, welche sich mit TwinCat Installiert (30Tage Version) eigentlich mit CoDeSys programmieren?
Wenn ja, wie stelle ich sie in CoDeSys als Zielsystem ein. Ich sitze da jetzt schon seit zwei Tagen dran und bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe...


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Cassandra (9 Januar 2012)

MikeJ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich die Lokale Soft SPS von Beckhoff, welche sich mit TwinCat Installiert (30Tage Version) eigentlich mit CoDeSys programmieren?


--- Nein ---


----------



## StructuredTrash (10 Januar 2012)

Aber wenn Du die Datei TCatPlcCtrl.EXE in CoDeSys.EXE umbenennst, hast Du wenigstens die Illusion.


----------



## MasterOhh (10 Januar 2012)

Da interessiert mich aber mal ganz brennend, warum man sowas wollen wöllte würden....


----------



## MikeJ (10 Januar 2012)

Hi,

vielen Dank - da kann ich ja lange versuchen 
Jetzt aber mal ne Frage zum Verständnis: Eine Beckhoff Hardware kann ich doch mit CoDeSys Programmieren - oder nicht?! Und auf so nem Beckhoff CX-??? läuft doch auch nur die PLC-Runtime, oder?
@MasterOhh: mir gefällt CoDeSys V3 besser als TwinCat - aber wirklich nötig ist das natürlich nicht.

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## Cerberus (10 Januar 2012)

MikeJ schrieb:


> Und auf so nem Beckhoff CX-??? läuft doch auch nur die PLC-Runtime, oder?



Ja aber eine TwinCAT-Runtime! Deshalb geht Beckhoff nur mit TwinCAT.


----------



## Cassandra (10 Januar 2012)

MikeJ schrieb:


> Eine Beckhoff Hardware kann ich doch mit CoDeSys Programmieren - oder nicht?!


Nein.
Du kannst in CoDeSys Programme schreiben, die du mit TwinCAT lesen und an die Steuerung übertragen kannst, wenn du dich an bestimmte Regeln hältst. Aber Vorsicht, viele Bibliotheken sind nicht für andere Hersteller geeignet... :evil:



MikeJ schrieb:


> Und auf so nem Beckhoff CX-??? läuft doch auch nur die PLC-Runtime, oder?


Da hast du vermutlich Recht. Ist doch schließlich beides Software!?! *ROFL*


----------



## MikeJ (10 Januar 2012)

Hmm, ich muss gestehen, ich bin etwas verwirrt...

Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, dass sich ein Beckhoff Gerät ebenfalls mit CoDeSys programmieren lässt - schon alleine aus dem Grund, weil Beckhoff und CoDeSys eigentlich immer zusammen genannt werden (siehe Forenbezeichnung: "Beckhoff - CoDeSys - IECXXXX") und weil die Oberflächen gleich sind bzw von 3S entwickelt wurde (oder?).



> Da hast du vermutlich Recht. Ist doch schließlich beides Software!?!


Willst Du mich jetzt auf die Schippe nehmen?!  - Sorry wenn die Fragen dem ein oder anderen Dämlich erscheinen mögen - aber ich konnte darüber nicht wirklich was finden...

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## StructuredTrash (10 Januar 2012)

Beckhoff hat ein eigenes Laufzeitsystem, das mit dem von CoDeSys nichts zu tun hat. Es werden nur die Entwicklungsumgebung und der Compiler von CoDeSys verwendet, daher die Verwandtschaft. Das hört aber bei den Systembibliotheken schon wieder auf, die sind auch wieder Beckhoff-spezifisch.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Januar 2012)

MikeJ schrieb:


> Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, dass sich ein Beckhoff Gerät ebenfalls mit CoDeSys programmieren lässt


Falsch gedacht. Offiziell beides inkompatibel zueinander.

Mag für einige wenig und sehr spezielle Anwendungsfälle funktionieren, aber offiziell und ich schätze mal zu 99% geht das nicht.



MikeJ schrieb:


> schon alleine aus dem Grund, weil Beckhoff und CoDeSys eigentlich immer zusammen genannt werden (siehe Forenbezeichnung: "Beckhoff - CoDeSys - IECXXXX") und *weil die Oberflächen gleich sind bzw von 3S entwickelt wurde* (oder?).


Die Editoren und der Compiler stammen von 3S. Das stimmt.
Aber die Runtime, die ganze Echtzeit-Sache, und der Motion-Control-Kern und die I/O-Anbindung, also alles wichtigste eigentlich, hat nichts miteinander zu tun. Es gibt für CoDeSys kein "TwinCAT Target" und genauso wenig kann man im TwinCAT ein CoDeSys-Zielsystem wählen.
CoDeSys hat kein ADS (Beckhoff-interne Kommunikationsarchitektur).


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (10 Januar 2012)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> CoDeSys hat kein ADS (Beckhoff-interne Kommunikationsarchitektur).



 Thats it!!


----------



## MikeJ (10 Januar 2012)

Alles klar - dann danke ich mal für die "Aufklärung" 

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## chidodo (24 August 2022)

Nun in 2022 ist es möglich lokale beckhoff plc mit codesys programieren. https://store.codesys.com/en/codesys-control-rte-sl-(for-beckhoff-cx)-bundle.html


----------



## Brro87 (9 September 2022)

Wobei dies eine eigene Runtime ist, welche installiert werden muss und anschliessend mit CCODESYS programmiert werden kann. Die evtl. bereits mitbestellte und installierte Runtime ist dann nicht mehr nutzbar. Der Funktionsumfang gibt dan CODESYS vor,. keine der Funtkionen/Erweiterung von Beckhoff sind dann noch nutzbar.

Man hat dann einfach CODESYS Software auf Beckhoff Hardware.


----------

